# ammeter..



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Does anyone have a part# for an ammeter for a craftsman with a 24hp briggs intek? I have the ys4500 with the 24hp briggs but it does not have a part# in the book for an ammeter. It is a 16 amp output system..


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Are you looking for a specific meter that fits into an already existing opening in the dash? If a generic meter is acceptable, get one you like and fits in the available space and is good for say 30A.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mickey said:


> Are you looking for a specific meter that fits into an already existing opening in the dash? If a generic meter is acceptable, get one you like and fits in the available space and is good for say 30A.


 No mine didnt come factory with one but i would like to add one.. It is a 16 amp system, and they are not easy to find, or should i say i cant find one yet..


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

If I'm understanding you correctly, it doesn't matter what the capacity of the alt is, any meter will work. I suggested 30A because they are not that hard to find and it's possible the discharge rate could exceed the max charge rate.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mickey said:


> If I'm understanding you correctly, it doesn't matter what the capacity of the alt is, any meter will work. I suggested 30A because they are not that hard to find and it's possible the discharge rate could exceed the max charge rate.



Thankyou for the info i will try to find a 30 amp one...wjjones...


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd not be too concerned over the meter's capacity. In today's world where there are more power consuming gadgets in cars, meters may be of higher capacity, 50-60A. They work but for lower current load like you'll find on your LT, the resolution, i.e. needle movement, isn't so great with higher capacity meters. Personally I'd prefer a volt meter. They can tell you more than an amp meter about current state of the electrical system.


----------

